# Farmall H Sound in 5th gear.



## lukas (May 28, 2012)

Hello I have a 1943 farmall h that runs great, but lately when I put it in 5th gear I hear a sound like a chain hitting metal or like something metal is lose clanging around when the tractor bounces around at high speed. There is no noticeable engine or transmission problem. I was wondering if anone might have a idea of what it could be. 

Thanks for any Ideas.


----------

